
Hands-on: gesture, voice, and the many inputs of Samsung's smart TV - 3lit3H4ck3r
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/03/hands-on-gesture-voice-and-the-many-inputs-of-samsungs-smart-tv.ars?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+Featured+Content%29
======
joejohnson
_The TV searches "basketball scores basketball scores"_

Aw, it messed up in the demo. That doesn't bode well for usability of the
speech recognition software. I hope Apple's offering fixes this ;)

